# Mud Muckers few pics



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

not sure but Ill try. spent lots of time dragging the little guys around. I wish the pics were better but put the phone up every time it began to look like fun.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool pictures. Looks like a fun time.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Big D. I had a lot of fun in this big penut butter bowl, but put the phone away first. Kept calling the guy on the Honda my little red wagon. Pulled him out of everything. Then beat him in a race just to make him feel that much worse. He was giving me the"brokeforce" jokes all the way up there. Not talking much now...LOL. nice place, will have to do it again.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks cool, was it dry up there or just the area you were in? In the pics


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> Big D. I had a lot of fun in this big penut butter bowl, but put the phone away first. Kept calling the guy on the Honda my little red wagon. Pulled him out of everything. Then beat him in a race just to make him feel that much worse. He was giving me the"brokeforce" jokes all the way up there. Not talking much now...LOL. nice place, will have to do it again.


Payback is a lot of fun, isn't it? :bigok:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

CumminsPower24 said:


> Looks cool, was it dry up there or just the area you were in? In the pics


Not dry at all great for both kinds of bike. Depending on what trail you hit. I drug that Honda like a radio flyer wagon. Lots of deep mud. Only bad was no clean water for wash outs....I had a Friggin blast!!!! Still sore.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Big D said:


> Payback is a lot of fun, isn't it? :bigok:


D- I'm still smilingly!!!!!. Wish someone else would film the ride...


----------

